# Persichetti: Harpsichord Sonatas



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.559843

Released a mere six days ago! I've got to get my hands on this, one way or the other... :devil:


----------

